# I cant wait im so excited



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Can't wait until vet school and I can started working with animals I hate seeing animals hurting and be around them more can't wait and then I can't start but that not all I want to do with my life I'm so excited


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wonderful! When are you starting? All the best to you!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting!!!


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Yea I know it going to be exciting wow


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Get into a veterinary office and start volunteering. Colleges want to see that you have worked with an array of animals, not just one or two species. Also, start looking at colleges and visiting them. Purdue University, Ohio State University, University of Illinois, University of Tennessee, and Universtiy of Missouri all have yearly open houses. Usually in the spring. Take a look at their websites and what they recquire. If you ever get the chance to go to an open house GO! Not trying burst your bubble or anything, just giving advice because I'm working on becoming a vet as well. I want to specialize in goats.  I'm a high school Sophomore/Junior all in one. It's confusing I won't go into details. I've been volunteering since the summer of my 7th grade year. It is so much fun and gives you a behind the scenes on what a vet really does. You can even watch surgeries!! Those are the best!


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> Get into a veterinary office and start volunteering. Colleges want to see that you have worked with an array of animals, not just one or two species. Also, start looking at colleges and visiting them. Purdue University, Ohio State University, University of Illinois, University of Tennessee, and Universtiy of Missouri all have yearly open houses. Usually in the spring. Take a look at their websites and what they recquire. If you ever get the chance to go to an open house GO! Not trying burst your bubble or anything, just giving advice because I'm working on becoming a vet as well. I want to specialize in goats.  I'm a high school Sophomore/Junior all in one. It's confusing I won't go into details. I've been volunteering since the summer of my 7th grade year. It is so much fun and gives you a behind the scenes on what a vet really does. You can even watch surgeries!! Those are the best! [/QUOTE
> 
> Yea that would be fun I will take that it mind and think about it thanks


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Get into a veterinary office and start volunteering. Colleges want to see that you have worked with an array of animals, not just one or two species. Also, start looking at colleges and visiting them. Purdue University, Ohio State University, University of Illinois, University of Tennessee, and Universtiy of Missouri all have yearly open houses. Usually in the spring. Take a look at their websites and what they recquire. If you ever get the chance to go to an open house GO! Not trying burst your bubble or anything, just giving advice because I'm working on becoming a vet as well. I want to specialize in goats.  I'm a high school Sophomore/Junior all in one. It's confusing I won't go into details. I've been volunteering since the summer of my 7th grade year. It is so much fun and gives you a behind the scenes on what a vet really does. You can even watch surgeries!! Those are the best!


And bulk up on your sciences and math! You're going to spend a full four years of undergrad taking science courses to hit the admissions pre-reqs, and most schools aren't going to be impressed with Bs. (Unfortunately, those courses really don't get interesting until you hit biochem and microbiology in your 3rd or 4th year. Organic chem and physics are downright awful.  ). I would agree though, the more volunteering and hands on work you can do now, the better, if nothing else it really helps to counterbalance all of the study hours!


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay why want they do that


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Because veterinary medicine is a medical field. It takes 8 years to complete a DVM degree. Your first 4 years you will want to get a Bachelor's degree in a science field because of all of the science pre-recquisite classes you have to take. Now, you don't have to get a bachelor's in a science field(Biology, Chemistry, Physics) but it is HIGHLY recommended by all vet schools. Most people don't understand that being a veterinarian is not just a love for animals, but also a love for science. I plan on majoring in Biology and minoring in Chemsitry and Music. I chose Music because I want to be able to play my clarinet throughout college and I figured it would make me stand out as a vet school student, but also meet all the pre-rec classes. The math hooks right in with the science. You use math in science, believe it or not. You use algebra and trigonometry in physics. And you use algebra in Chemistry, well at least high school chemistry. It's long complicated process and it will get tough at times. But I think determination wins over all.  And i think you have the determination to do it.


----------

